# What is causing the Automatic Shut off?



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

New Roamio Pro owner here, trying to get used to the smaller remote. I must be hitting something on the remote that is making my TV shut off, but I can't figure out what it is. Suddenly I see on the TV a message "Shutting off in 3 minutes" and a count down, then at the end the TV shuts off. I can't figure out how to disable it (and I don't know what I hit to activate it)!

Anyone have any ideas? I have a Panasonic TV.


----------



## mrizzo80 (Apr 17, 2012)

I'd look thru your TV (not TiVo) menu settings to see if there is some sort of inactivity timeout that is turning off your TV to save power. Nothing on the TiVo remote would trigger this.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

Some tv's have an auto-shut off if they think there is no signal and/or after a certain timeframe of no activity. The roamio's remote is not IR, so the tv isnt seeing any remote activity and is trying to shut off

I have a panansonic plasma and it has these functionalities... You'll need to look through the tv's menus to adjust the settings.


----------



## RichieR (Dec 19, 2013)

lgnad said:


> I have a panansonic plasma and it has these functionalities... You'll need to look through the tv's menus to adjust the settings.


That's what the problem was from my mom's setup. I had to change it under menu/setup/ECO power saving


----------



## javabird (Oct 13, 2006)

RichieR said:


> That's what the problem was from my mom's setup. I had to change it under menu/setup/ECO power saving


Thank you! I looked through my TV settings and didn't realize that was turned on.


----------

